

Introducing Nexus S 4G for Sprint - ukdm
http://googlemobile.blogspot.com/2011/03/introducing-nexus-s-4g-for-sprint.html

======
billybob
I actually think this related announcement is cooler:
[http://googlevoiceblog.blogspot.com/2011/03/sprint-
integrate...](http://googlevoiceblog.blogspot.com/2011/03/sprint-integrates-
google-voice.html)

"So now, calls to your Sprint mobile number can easily be answered from your
office or your home phone, or even your computer through Gmail."

Sprint has, in the past, had its own services that would compete with this.
That they're opening their network to an outside solution is great for
customers. It is probably a sign of Sprint's weakness in the market that
they're willing to do it, but I hope they will be rewarded with some customer
share for doing this.

~~~
blinkingled
Yeah I found that one interesting too. May be a sign of more Google/Sprint
integration to come.

I just recently had to cancel my Sprint service as I was no longer going to
need it and it was a pleasant experience - the ETF came to only 63$ after
Sprint paid $107 for returning the Epic 4G! (I wasn't aware you could return
the phone - the rep went out of her way to inform me of that.) I wish them
well.

~~~
pkulak
That was silly. You could have probably gotten a couple hundred for that phone
easy.

~~~
blinkingled
I know - Gazelle quotes $175 for the phone. But the battery was draining quite
a bit faster than usual, it was rooted and I didn't wanted to sell it to
someone only to get it back or have them ask it for less.

------
nradov
It's too bad they still don't offer a keyboard model. Does Google seriously
think that virtual keyboards are acceptable for writing long messages? And the
screen resolution is a disappointment. Isn't it about time to move beyond
WVGA?

~~~
bhousel
I've got to say, I used to think this too, but I've found that Swype is
_really_ good for entering data. Try it out sometime, you will be surprised.

I bought an Epic 4G thinking that I absolutely needed the keyboard, and now I
barely use it.

~~~
nradov
I've used Swype a fair amount. It works well enough for one-handled input, but
it's still much slower than using the Epic keyboard with two thumbs. The real
problem with Swype and other virtual keyboards is that they occupy ~40% of
what's already a tiny screen. So then I can't see the context of what I'm
replying to, or more than a few lines of my own text.

------
MatthewPhillips
I'm not that excited about this phone. Has the guts of the Galaxy S line that
was announced over a year ago. The difference is that it has WiMax (nice) and
NFC (with very few uses currently). Not worth a 2 year deal for a phone that
will be 3 years outdated when the contract expires.

------
krosaen
Great timing given the att acquisition of t-mobile, was just wondering if a
nexus like phone would still have a carrier to call home.

~~~
technomancy
Yeah, I predict the market for used T-Mobile Nexus Ones is about to get
swamped, but this may cushion the blow a bit.

------
cullenking
I wonder if voice integration will change while keeping an existing sprint
cell number. I know at times I am not impressed with how the google voice
service integrates with my sprint number, to the point where I am considering
not using it anymore for business stuff.

~~~
mobilemonkey
Hi from Sprint - it works great for me, I've been testing for a couple of
weeks. This is actual back-end call routing as opposed to VOIPing the call
through the app on the phone.

<http://bit.ly/sprintgooglevoice>

------
dholowiski
As usual, not available in Canada.

~~~
jarek
Is there even a network compatible with Sprint's "4G" up here?

~~~
bhousel
I just checked Sensorly, and looks like no (unless you count some spots on the
border).

~~~
jarek
I'm not sure I'd trust the site on that - it doesn't even know that Bell and
Telus operate CDMA networks here in addition to their new GSM.

~~~
bhousel
Yeah the Sensorly data isn't perfect, but it's crowdsourced from actual
people's phones, so I trust it slightly more than the official carriers'
coverage maps. Their Sprint 4G data is pretty good.

Sensorly is always updating their app and maps, so they might add the Bell and
Telus networks at some point..

~~~
jarek
Yeah, but it's not going to collect data about a network it doesn't know
about, is it?

